# Command line for Send to > Compressed Zip Folder



## mannyko (May 10, 2007)

Hi all,

In computer explorer, there is the ability to right-click on a folder and send the contents to an zipped archive file with the same name. It's a pretty nifty little backup utility that I need to use in a command line.

I know there shareware utilities that allow you to use command lines, but this is for work and most of those utilities have a usage agreement that states they are not to be used by or for business.

Any help appreciated.
Manny


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://pubs.logicalexpressions.com/pub0009/LPMArticle.asp?ID=427*


> This applies ONLY to Windows XP Pro (not the Home edition) and ONLY if your drive is NTFS formatted.
> *Compact.exe*
> 
> You can also compress files and folders via the command line by using compact.exe. This method can be handy for batch operations. For example: Say you want to compress all the jpg files on your d: drive. You would enter the following command at the cmd prompt or run box:
> ...



I don't know if this is quite what you're looking for, but *ALZip (freeware)* can be used in the command line.


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Just fyi, compact.exe doesn't create a zip file.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

What made you dig up this thread?

It could also be said that compressing JPG files is pointless. So it is a bad example as well.


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Squashman said:


> What made you dig up this thread?
> 
> It could also be said that compressing JPG files is pointless. So it is a bad example as well.


Research.

So, if anybody else finds this thread doing the same, they won't be mislead. :wink:


----------

